# ФЗ 187 и КИИ



## BlowFish (13.01.2020)

Доброго времени суток! У кого нибудь есть список технических решений, которые подошли бы по фз 187 О БЕЗОПАСНОСТИ КРИТИЧЕСКОЙ ИНФОРМАЦИОННОЙ ИНФРАСТРУКТУРЫ


----------



## Surf_rider (13.01.2020)

Меры обеспечения безопасности значимого объекта​
​​​​

Категория значимости
КатегорияКатегорияКласс решенийПрограммное обеспечение3​2​1​Идентификация и аутентификация (ИАФ)идентификация и аутентификация пользователей (в том числе внешних), процессов и устройств+++UserGate
Secret Net Studio 8.2 АПКШ Континент 3.7 Континент-АП + Сервер доступа 3.7
vGate 4.0
Соболь 3.0Управление доступом (УПД)управление учетными записями и доступом, разделение полномочий (ролей) пользователей, назначение прав и привилегий, реализация защищенного удаленного доступа+++UserGate
Secret Net Studio 8.2 АПКШ Континент 3.7 Континент-АП + Сервер доступа 3.7
vGate 4.0
Соболь 3.0Ограничение программной среды (ОПС)управление запуском (обращениями) компонентов
программного обеспечения+Secret Net Studio 8.2
vGate 4.0​

Защита машинных носителей информации (ЗНИ)контроль использования интерфейсов ввода (вывода) информации на машинные носители информации, контроль ввода (вывода) информации на машинные носители информации, контроль подключения машинных носителей информации, уничтожение (стирание) информации на машинных
носителях информации+++Secret Net Studio 8.2 vGate 4.0Аудит безопасности (АУД)инвентаризация информационных ресурсов, анализ уязвимостей и их устранение, регистрация событий и мониторинг безопасности, реагирование на сбои при регистрации событий безопасности+++Сканеры безопасности
SIEM
Защита сетиUserGate
MaxPatrol 8 MaxPatrol SIEM
ПТ Ведомственный центр PT Platform 187
PT Application Firewall
Secret Net Studio 8.2 АПКШ Континент 3.7 Континент-АП + Сервер доступа 3.7
vGate 4.0
Соболь 3.0 ViPNet TIAS
Kaspersky Anti Targeted Attack
Kaspersky Endpoint Detection and Response
Для 1 категирии значимости! Контроль и анализ сетевого трафика – PT Application FirewallАнтивирусная защитареализация антивирусной защиты (в том числе электронной почты и иных сервисов),
обновление базы данных признаков вредоносных
компьютерных программ (вирусов)+++Антивирусная защитаUserGate
Secret Net Studio 8.2 Продукты Kaspersky​

Предотвращение вторжений (компьютерных атак) (СОВ)обнаружение и предотвращение компьютерных атак, обновление базы решающих правил++IPS/IDSUserGate
PT Application Firewall ViPNET IDS
Secret Net Studio 8.2
АПКШ Континент 3.7​

Обеспечение целостности (ОЦЛ)контроль целостности программного обеспечения, контроль данных, вводимых в информационную (автоматизированную) систему+++UserGate
Secret Net Studio 8.2 АПКШ Континент 3.7 Континент-АП + Сервер доступа 3.7
vGate 4.0
Соболь 3.0контроль безотказного функционирования средств и систем, обеспечение возможности восстановления информации и  программного обеспечения при нештатных ситуациях+++UserGate
Secret Net Studio 8.2 АПКШ Континент 3.7 Континент-АП + Сервер доступа 3.7
vGate 4.0Защита информационной (автоматизированной) системы и ее компонентов (ЗИС)защита периметра информационной (автоматизированной) системы, защита информации при ее передаче по каналам связи+++UserGate
Secret Net Studio 8.2 АПКШ Континент 3.7 Континент-АП + Сервер доступа 3.7
vGate 4.0Выявление, информирование и анализ компьютерных инцидентоввыявление, информирование и анализ компьютерных инцидентов, принятие мер
по предотвращению повторного возникновения компьютерных инцидентов, регистрация событий
и мониторинг безопасности, реагирование на сбои при регистрации событий безопасности+++SIEMMaxPatrol SIEM PT Platform 187
Secret Net Studio 8.2 АПКШ Континент 3.7 Континент-АП + Сервер доступа 3.7
vGate 4.0 UserGate
ViPNet TIASУправление конфигурацией (УКФ)управление изменениями, установка (инсталляция) только разрешенного к использованию программного обеспечения+++Secret Net Studio 8.2 vGate 4.0
Kaspersky Endpoint SecurityУправление обновлениями программного обеспечения (ОПО)поиск, получение обновлений программного обеспечения от доверенного источника, контроль целостности обновлений программного
обеспечения, тестирование и установка обновлений
программного обеспечения+++UserGate
Secret Net Studio 8.2 Kaspersky Endpoint Security


----------



## BlowFish (14.01.2020)

спасибо, вот они настоящие православные файерволлы!!


----------

